# 2021 Atlas Order Guide



## -->Gforce (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi All, newb here. I'm sure I'll make an official intro post at some point. After shortening a long list of cars and options my wife and I have decided to buy an Atlas in the near future. I thought I'd come on here and have a look around, it looks like a cool community. While at the dealer I was able to get a copy of the retail order guide for the 2021 model if anyone is interested. I don't think I can link a PDF so I will link it to Google Docs. It can be found HERE. . 

We were considering 3, maybe 4 exterior colors. One I was confused on was the new Aurora Red Metallic. It shows it's only available with black interior. Yet THIS VIDEO at the Chicago Auto Show they displayed one with the lighter interior. The show was in Feb and this order guide has a Mar date on the bottom. Maybe that was a pre-production model with optins that didn't make it, or maybe we will actually see it on the configurator when it goes up . It looks like you can only get Shetland Beige on black, white and one of the blues only. Is this how it has been on previous years? Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

You can get an SEL Premium with a 2.0T but if you want the SEL Premium R-Line you’re stuck with the VR6. Yet the Atlas Cross-Sport can be had in an SEL Premium R-Line with either engine. Must be coronavirus...


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

I recall hearing that the turbo will be available in the R line trims but it was going to be later availability. We’ll see if that happens...


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Aurora Red is a nice color. I thought Fortana Red was coming back but looks like Aurora Red replaces it. 

That interior in the video is Shetland. We have Shetland in our Fortana Red 2018 SEL R-Line. 

I'm guessing the car in the video is pre-production (wouldn't be surprised if they haven't started 2021 series production yet), which explains the color combo.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mhjett said:


> Aurora Red is a nice color. I thought Fortana Red was coming back but looks like Aurora Red replaces it.
> 
> That interior in the video is Shetland. We have Shetland in our Fortana Red 2018 SEL R-Line.
> 
> I'm guessing the car in the video is pre-production (wouldn't be surprised if they haven't started 2021 series production yet), which explains the color combo.


it's hard to tell in the in pictures but why would the Aurora command an additional charge over the other metallic paints they have? They should bring back the white silver metallic color. That one has a nice shimmer to it. Also nice to have a green in the line up. Pair that would a brown interior, on point. Reminds me of back in the 90s with my Dad's Explorer where the Forest Green color Eddie Bauer edition


----------



## -->Gforce (Mar 17, 2020)

mhjett said:


> Aurora Red is a nice color. I thought Fortana Red was coming back but looks like Aurora Red replaces it.
> 
> That interior in the video is Shetland. We have Shetland in our Fortana Red 2018 SEL R-Line.
> 
> I'm guessing the car in the video is pre-production (wouldn't be surprised if they haven't started 2021 series production yet), which explains the color combo.


There was 4 weeks between the Chicago Auto Show and the revision date on the order guide, you'd think they would have had those details decided already. THIS VIDEO says "late spring" for availability whatever that means. Spring is considered from now until June. 



TablaRasa said:


> it's hard to tell in the in pictures but why would the Aurora command an additional charge over the other metallic paints they have? They should bring back the white silver metallic color. That one has a nice shimmer to it. Also nice to have a green in the line up. Pair that would a brown interior, on point. Reminds me of back in the 90s with my Dad's Explorer where the Forest Green color Eddie Bauer edition


Not sure either. The name of the color on the Cross-Sport is different (AURORA RED CHROMA METALLIC), so makes me think this is the same red by the same name on the Passat (AURORA RED METALLIC). They are both the same up-charge . I've never seen either in person and I'm not a super VW geek to know the difference. A pearl white or metallic white sounds awesome. My wife crossed white off the list because it was a flat white even though I thought it looks good. I love that British racing green! As I was talking to her about it I said the same thing, that would look hot with a brown leather. She just scowled, being a nurse she said it looks like crap, literally, in her opinion. I tried to explain the historical pairing of those colors but she's not a gearhead and didn't care. Since this is going to be her car and she's never owned a brand new car in her life my dreams of green are slim to none since I'm letting her configure those specs. Her current car is close to platinum gray metallic which isn't really my favorite, but she likes it on the Atlas too. The red is her other choice and I'm kind of hoping it wins out. 

HERE is another weird one I think, check out this white one at the show. Earlier in the video I linked above they said the interior would have contrast stitching, but check out the two-tone black & gray in this white car. It's an R-line also, check out the wood grain paneling replaced by a faux carbon looking one. I don't think that was a thing before either was it?


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Gforce, thanks for sharing :thumbup. I almost purchased a 2019 Atlas S fwd 2.0 TSI but after seeing this, I will probably go for a 2021 Atlas instead with 2.0 TSI and 4MOTION :thumbup:


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Has anyone taken delivery of any 21s yet (in any trim?)

Still trying to see if the front signals are LED or incandescent. Have already seen the Cross Sport went with incandescent signals up front with LEDs in the back. 

Would suck if they went that route on all models since I definitely like the fact of having LED turn signals up front


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for the information. The option list helps a lot.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Pure gray and Aurora red are special colors and cost extra. They have additional coats of paint similar to GMs tri-coat paints (which are also additional cost).


----------

